# [SOLVED] My PHILIPS DVD+-RW DVD8801 will not read a disc.



## brierislander (Aug 23, 2009)

I Have a Dell Demension 3100, and the DVD drive wasn't working, so i replaced it with a different one, and now it works, but i decided to take my PHILIPS DVD+-RW DVD8801 drive that i took out of my dell, and put in my other PC, and had the same problem.:upset: It wont read any disc, the closest iv'e got it to get to reading a disc was with a CD-R that i put in, but it says that it can't be accessed. with any other type of dvd/cd it just says to put a disc in the drive. On device manager it says there are no problems, so i really need help.:sigh:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: My PHILIPS DVD+-RW DVD8801 will not read a disc.*

Sounds like the drive has failed. Especially if it doesn't work in two PC's. Nothing to be done about it, simply replace it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My PHILIPS DVD+-RW DVD8801 will not read a disc.*

Same problem in 2 PC's- it's failed.


----------



## brierislander (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: My PHILIPS DVD+-RW DVD8801 will not read a disc.*

ok, it just suks because i only have one other working drive, and it's a cd drive, thats why i wanted it, but thanks for the help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My PHILIPS DVD+-RW DVD8801 will not read a disc.*

New OEM DVDRW drives are less than $30 on Newegg.
If you can use SATA: LG Black 22X $27 free ship.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136168


----------

